
Show IH: A 7 day livestream on Twitch of me building a startup, fully open - thecoppinger
Hey folks!<p>Long time listener, first-time caller.<p>For the last month or so I&#x27;ve been meaning to start yet another project of building a scrappy startup and seeing where it takes me.<p>About two weeks ago, I came across Pieter Level&#x27;s concept of &#x27;open&#x27; metrics and got inspired.<p>Yesterday, I went live for Day 1 with a Twitch &amp; YouTube stream to share every step of my journey over the next 7 days of building and launching my project, an eCommerce service business for providing professional &amp; short &#x27;store reviews&#x27;.<p>In fact, I&#x27;ll be live when this post goes up &gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitch.tv&#x2F;thecoppinger&#x2F;<p>Thanks to feedback from folks on Reddit and Indie Hackers, I&#x27;ve created a &#x27;Day 1&#x27; recap video which can be viewed here (I&#x27;ll be doing one each morning): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=gpOT1B6rpXc&amp;t<p>The highlight of today&#x27;s stream has been the incredible Julian Shapiro stopping by (I&#x27;m a major fan-boy, I got a lil flustered)!<p>I&#x27;ll be sharing <i>absolutely everything</i>, live, via screen capture, including (but not limited to):<p>- Developing the marketing strategy<p>- Designing the landing pages, the copy, branding etc.<p>- Setting everything up and building it all<p>The Goal: Hit $2,000 of revenue within the next 3 weeks.<p>* By sharing this journey, I hope to achieve the following:<p>* To make the process a little less lonely<p>* To help keep me focussed and on-track<p>* To get feedback from smart folks as I go<p>* To help others learn from what I know<p>* To help newcomers realise they can do it, too!<p>You can find out more info on the website I put together on Monday, and follow the links below to see the stream, live in action!<p>Feel free to pop by and say hello :)<p>P.S. this isn&#x27;t part of some big plan to sell a course or eBook at the end, just a chance for me to share with others and learn from others. I&#x27;m hoping this post doesn&#x27;t come across as too &#x27;self-promotion-y&#x27;!<p>Website with more info: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;charlie-starts-up.webflow.io&#x2F;
======
pouta
Will definitely follow this. Thank you for sharing this!

~~~
thecoppinger
Hey, no problem at all - glad you've found it interesting. Drop me a line if
and when you make it onto the stream and let's have a chat :)

